# Blue Film?



## Magoo

I just developed some tri-x 400. I developed, drained, came out clear, stop bath, drained and came out the normal yellow color. Fix, came out clear. Then I dil a wash and it had a blue tint, then I did the hypo clear, when drained it came out a little bluer. After that I did my photo-flo and when that was drained it came out blue. When I went to hang my negatives to dry it has a blue tint on there. Anybody else have this? My chemistry is pretty fresh and the last time I developed tri-x I didn't have this problem, I took samples of my chemistry to check to see if it had a tint to it and everything is the right color.

Thanks,
  Magoo


----------



## havoc

A prewash of just water for two minutes before the developing process should get rid of most of the blue. The blue is just the antihalation layer, and should come off during a wash. Try rewashing and refixing your film. It should stuill come off. It isn't usually that tough to come off.


----------



## Magoo

havoc said:
			
		

> A prewash of just water for two minutes before the developing process should get rid of most of the blue. The blue is just the antihalation layer, and should come off during a wash. Try rewashing and refixing your film. It should stuill come off. It isn't usually that tough to come off.




Did the prewash and it emptied kind of purple,then I added the developer and after I emptied the developer it came out clear, and the stop bath came out yellow. Only after I emptied the fix did I start to see it comming out blue, after I did my wash afterwards it had some blue come out. normally I get all the color out during the prewash. My negatives just finished drying and only one of the negatives has a blue tint to it. the other negative of tri-x came out fine. I bought them at the same place at the same time. I bought it @ central camera downtown and they have a pretty fast turn around of film, paper and chemicals.


----------



## ksmattfish

Kodak films are notorious for the purple.  I don't know about blue, but my first wash and hypo clear are usually have a little purple still in them.  Did the negs come out okay?  That's what's important.

If you think they are still too blue or purple they need to be fixed and wshed again.


----------



## santino

I had experienced a touch of purple in Kodak films too. Foma negs. are for example always blue.


----------



## Hertz van Rental

I have had the occasional blue film from Kodak. I think it has something to do with the substrate material.
Buying film from the same place at the same time is no guarantee that you are getting the same film. Film (particularly pro film) is made in batches and there are slight variations between batches. You have to buy film from the same batch to get film all the same (batch numbers are printed on the cartons). Pro film can be bought in cellophane wrapped batch packs. Unless you specify you will be given all the odd rolls left over from different batches - but don't worry, the differences are minimal particularly with black and white.
The blue colour should not affect printing - unless it is mottled. B/w paper is virtually sensitive only to blue light so a blue film will print like a clear one.
NB: not all of the dye that comes out of a b/w film on processing is anti-halation dye. Silver halides are naturally only sensitive to UV and blue light. Vogel in the 1870's discovered that adding small quantities of dye to the emulsion could extend it's spectral sensitivity. Dyes are added as standard now to match the spectral response of the film to that of the eye. These dyes coming out in solution sometimes account for the colour change of solutions.
I also wonder if the stop bath used was indicating stop which itself contains a dye to show when it is exhausted.
To sum up - only worry if your film is mottled in colour ( a thorough washing should eliminate or minimise that). If it is blue or purple it won't have any effect on the final print so don't worry.


----------



## Magoo

well the stop bath I used was kodak indicator stop bath, It was nice and bright yellow. I checked just developed other film last night and all came out ok. My photo teach has never seen the film that color. It is noticibly blue. I did some prints and they all came out fine. The negatives aren't mottled or anything. They look identical to normal film but just has the blue tint throughout the whole negative. 

Thanks for eveyones responses,
Magoo


----------



## Christie Photo

The blue tint is normal for Tri-X.  It should print fine.  If the tint really bothers you, increase the fix time a bit, and use a hypo-cleaing agent.  That will clear it up.

Good luck!

-Pete Christie


----------

